# Copper Pipe Bender



## Smokin (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello all!

Ive decided to upgrade to a propress tool setup for primarily copper pipe installs. The fittings are a fortune which got me to thinking about bending copper pipe whenever possible. 

I bend emt all the time for electrical work, but Ive never done it for plumbing. Ive seen a few videos about it, and Ive looked at alot of copper tube benders online that range from just a few bucks to several hundreds of dollars to even 1000+ if you go with a fancy ridgid hydrolic model.

Would love some advice from people who have experience bending copper pipes for water supply lines. I dont see myself bending anything over 3/4" and I think 90% of it will be bending 1/2" copper pipes.

Questions I have are:



Is there a down side to bending copper pipes for water supply lines?
I see alot of videos of HVAC guys bending pipes but not many plumbers, is that for a good reason?
Is there an affordable tool someone can recommend to bend copper pipes? Are there cheapy crappy ones that will only frustrate me and ruin my work that I should stay away from?
Is there a thickness that I should avoid using? I typically like using type L for residential installs whenever possible.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Smokin said:


> Hello all! Ive decided to upgrade to a propress tool setup for primarily copper pipe installs. The fittings are a fortune which got me to thinking about bending copper pipe whenever possible. I bend emt all the time for electrical work, but Ive never done it for plumbing. Ive seen a few videos about it, and Ive looked at alot of copper tube benders online that range from just a few bucks to several hundreds of dollars to even 1000+ if you go with a fancy ridgid hydrolic model. Would love some advice from people who have experience bending copper pipes for water supply lines. I dont see myself bending anything over 3/4" and I think 90% of it will be bending 1/2" copper pipes. Questions I have are: [*]Is there a down side to bending copper pipes for water supply lines? [*]I see alot of videos of HVAC guys bending pipes but not many plumbers, is that for a good reason? [*]Is there an affordable tool someone can recommend to bend copper pipes? Are there cheapy crappy ones that will only frustrate me and ruin my work that I should stay away from? [*]Is there a thickness that I should avoid using? I typically like using type L for residential installs whenever possible.


I'm going to assume you aren't a plumber....


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Not a plumber in here.....the door is straight ahead......


----------



## Smokin (Oct 17, 2014)

I was hoping for assistance and information, not condescending and belittling response.

I've grown up in construction, Family construction business deals with primarily residential remodels and renovations. 

CA License include:
B
C-29
C-36 
C-10
C-27

If you were to ask me about commercial plumbing , chances are I wouldn't know the answer, same as commercial 3 phase, or high voltage commercial needs. Not sure why my question elicited the response it did, but maybe you can enlighten me.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Are you a plumber?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I sure wish they made soft copper in 1/2" that was easy enough to bend by hand, would make life easier for us all. Why not go ahead and buy the $1,000+ model, go big or go home! It will definitely pay for itself in no time.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i run all type k copper on rolls and save a ton on those annoying expensive fittings. the pex companies got the home run and manifold idea from sneaking on to my jobsites when i wasnt looking.:whistling2:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i run all type k copper on rolls and save a ton on those annoying expensive fittings. the pex companies got the home run and manifold idea from sneaking on to my jobsites when i wasnt looking.:whistling2:


:laughing:


----------

